# Kindle 3 won't wake up



## natan (Oct 21, 2010)

hello, 
I have had my K3 less than a month and the device is having wake-up issues. Battery is fully charged. I'll read the book for 10 min or so...put it to sleep and when I try to wake-up by using the slider it won't wake up. I have to push the slider and hold it for 15 seconds (as i've read on Kindle support pages) and then it reboots and works fine. Happened twice in the past 24 hours. 

i'm wondering if this is an isolated case or if anyone has faced this issued (and knows how to resolve it). 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rosemary (Jan 10, 2010)

I had the same problem with my K3 that I just got in September. It seemed like it took me forever to wake my K3 up. I had talked to the folks in Customer Service twice but to no avail. A week or so later I timed exactly how long it took me to wake it up. It took me 3 minutes and 40 seconds for it to open up to _a_ page that I had read 40 pages ago.

For the third time I had called Customer Service with my notes I jotted down about how long it took me to get to a page. I was waiting for the rep to tell me he would send my problem over to the Help Desk -- yada, yada, yada -- but he said, "I think you need a new Kindle." Ya-hoo! This was on a Thursday and I received my new Kindle on a Monday! Now I don't know if this is a brand new Kindle (looked it to me) or if it was refurbished -- I don't care. If it is refurbished they got all the kinks out and it works perfectly.


----------



## natan (Oct 21, 2010)

How do you wake it up that long? Isn't the process of waking up the device simply by using the slider? or you did the same thing I did and held the slider until the device rebooted?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

There are other things that could be causing the problem, like books that aren't indexed, or a corrupt book file. To check to see if a book is still indexing, on the Home screen type some gibberish, and see if the Kindle lists any books that are not indexed. If it does, delete those books and download them again later.

If that doesn't work, a factory reset may be in order. Please note that this will delete all of your books. I would suggest then just adding back in the book you are currently reading, and see if the problem persists.


----------



## stereo01 (Oct 14, 2010)

I had the wake up problem and got a new Kindle 3.  It worked for about 2 days good without hanging up.  Now, it has locked up 3 times in the last 2 days where I had to reboot the Kindle to wake it up and get going again.  When I do this, it is very annoying because I lose my place where I was reading.  Also it takes about a minute to reboot the Kindle and get going again.  I have upgraded to the latest firmware version and I guess that doesn't solve the problem.  I now have to decide whether to take it back or keep it and hope a future firmware update will fix it. I've noticed that Sony has some new E-readers coming out so maybe I should take it back and wait for the Sony.  This whole thing is disappointing.  I don't why they sell things that have these bugs in them.  The engineers should fix the problem before they sell them.  Other than the wake up problem, the Kindle is a great reader.


----------



## sverny (Oct 22, 2010)

I've had my kindle for about a month now and was experiencing the wakeup problem but it usually happened after a disconnect from my PC.  To wake it up again I had to plug it in the PC USB connection again and the book reset (usually losing any locations of where you left off in an open book).  After that it seemed to work just fine.  I think the issue is when you disconnect you must do a formal USB stop and disconnect process.  Don't just unplug it while it is actively hooked up.  I also contacted the help desk and they led me to the download page and directed me to install the latest software upgrade (3.0.2 B006 - although still in beta status) and that seemed to help as well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sverny said:


> . . . . .the latest software upgrade (3.0.2 B006 - although still in beta status) and that seemed to help as well.


My understanding is that 3.0.2 is now 'official' and there's a 3.0.3 in 'early-pre-release' status. . . . . .


----------



## stereo01 (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm still having wakup problems.  Today, I updated to the latest firmware and and 'within my house' the unit worked perfectly.  It changed from sleep mode to wake up mode instantly when I slid the power button to the right.  Then, I went out to a restaurant and it would not wake up.  What could have happened between the 30 minutes I left my house and got to the restaurant?  I have wifi in my house and was thinking that maybe that had something to do with it.  However, it looks like the wifi disconnects when I leave the house so I don't think that is the problem.  I did have it plugged into the usb port on my computer when I updated the firmware.  Maybe I didn't eject it properly from the usb port and that is what caused it to lock up 30 minutes later.  Anyway, this is a real mystery to me.  I can't understand what could cause this since the Kindle 3 works perfectly otherwise. There has to be something within the communications of my house that leaves the Kindle 'locked up' when I leave.  Otherwise, every one who has a Kindle 3 would have this 'wake up' problem.


----------



## dgonneau (Oct 25, 2010)

Having the wakeup problem too... and it's getting worse and worse 
The first time that it happened, I could do a hard reset, but last week-end it was really stuck on one of the screen saver.
I called CS and they told me to hold for a while the power switch. I think I hold it for around 40 second. But then nothing happened.
Then they told me to plug it in case the battery had run out.
I did and after a while, around 10 or 15 minutes after the kindle did reboot (just as I was peering at it, what a coincidence ... I wonder if it did reboot more than once ...).

Anyway I thought that will a full battery my problem would be gone for now but now, Monday it is and without having used it since Saturday, it's locked again...

I'm getting desperate. I will call CS again but if they better not tell me to plug it again. It might fix the problem but the purpose of having an Ebook reader is about the possibility to be far from a power source for one or two weeks.

Either they'll replace it or I'll switch to a nook but I'd rather not as I love this kindle 

*Update :* just plugged it on usb and it restarted (seems like it did it twice), then it went ok.
I'll have to check about this battery problem as I'm pretty sure that the battery was full last night and now it's empty ! 
Could the freeze problem just be caused by faulty battery modules and amazon knows about it and replace it with newer kindle ?
Maybe there was a faulty batch... and if that's the case and they now what serial numbers are affected I think they should come clean on that.

Will update with further tests.

*UPDATE 2* : once again got lockups, and one thing that bother me is that the battery seems to drain very fast.
For now there is no big lockup, I realize that the fact I couldn't hard reset is that the battery was just empty ! (which I couldn't have imagine because I had recharge it fully just one day before....). 
For now I can still unlock it with hard reset but it is soooo annoying because you loose time, last page read and it takes lot of time.

The pattern seems to be : if it gets in sleep mode a little too long then there's going to be a lockup. Putting to sleep and waking repetitively will always work. Furthermore, each time I recover with hard reset, I notice the battery has drain way too much since last time.

I'm going to monitor again a little more but I think I'm going to need a replacement... unless amazon can find a fix.

Another bugger, I dumped the message logs and it there are a lot of them ! The file created is huge ! Can't know if there are weird things happening in there but makes me wonder...
I haven't got the change to transfer the file on the computer to see the exact size yet...


----------



## Gingy (Oct 15, 2010)

My K3 that I got three weeks ago is just.........dead. Won't show a charge light, won't wake up, my laptop isn't detecting the Kindle up when I plug it in.

I'll call customer service/look around more on the boards but right now I'm just trying to calm down. I was reading a really good book.

Found my answer in another thread. I slid & held the button for 15 seconds and it rebooted.


----------



## stereo01 (Oct 14, 2010)

I nor customer support could fix my 'wake up' problem so I exchanged it for another one.  This is my third new Kindle 3.  The last 2 had the exact wake up problem- where the unit would not wake up when I pushed the power switch to the right.  I got the new Kindle yesterday, and so far it is working fine.  I won't trust it until it goes at least a couple weeks without locking up.  Since this is my third unit,the first time it locks up I'm going to get my money back and go buy a Sony E-reader.  I think the Kindle is the best e-reader overall, the screen is fantastic.  However, I can't live with the lock up problem. It takes a couple minutes to reboot the Kindle and I lose the page where I was reading.  I just can't believe that the engineers who made the Kindle would not know of this problem and be working hard to fix it.


----------



## dgonneau (Oct 25, 2010)

Update 3 : 9 times out of 10 my kindle cannot wake up from sleep unless I hard reset it...
I tried letting the wifi & 3g on but it's not really helping.

Still monitoring... btw the kindle is updated with firmware 3.0.3 beta (but had the problem since 3.0.1)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

dgonneau. . . . .It definitely sounds like there is a problem. . . .you should contact Kindle CS and request a replacement. . . . .


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> dgonneau. . . . .It definitely sounds like there is a problem. . . .you should contact Kindle CS and request a replacement. . . . .


I agree. You've done what you could, the unit is defective.

Amazon Kindle customer service: 1-866-321-8851

More CS information: How do I contact customer service?


----------

